# Hydrostatic Transmission



## rlc3854 (8 mo ago)

Hi, I have a 2017 JD 3032e compact tractor with less than 400 hours that I got from my late father-in-law. A problem that I have had twice is that the tractor will stop moving forward or reverse. When this has happened, I could hear the sound of any hydraulic system (steering, bucket, 3PT) being stressed and becoming under powered. It is when I have been on the tractor for over an hour and very hot outside. Am I just over working this little tractor or is there a deeper problem?


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Have you checked to ensure your hydraulic fluid level correct?


----------



## rlc3854 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for responding. Yes, after the first time it happened, I checked all the fluids. This has happened while running a brush hog. Either I'm just working this small tractor too hard or I just don't know what I'm doing.
Love the avatar! Go Navy!


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

_There are a few YouTube videos concern JD series 3 tractors that maybe helpful. One has to do with the hydraulic return filter. I also so have a 2017 3032e with less than 400 hrs with no problems so far. Also check the oil cooler, just in front of the radiator. I keep mine clean to stop over heating. _


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Thanks, but I am a Navy guy as that’s the reason for the avatar


----------

